# IG Army, Angels of Redemption prototypes and paint stripping experiments...



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all,

So here are photos of my almost finished 2000pt Imperial Guard army! 

It has been an extremely long project that has taken 12 months. In those 12 months I probably averaged an hour a day of painting. So that's 365 hours! 

Actually in retrospect it felt like more than that. Much more. So maybe I put in more hours than I thought? Who knows, because I don't! 
Perhaps it's the fact that for much of the project I was doing an assembly line process. 50 Platoon Infantry is more than it sounds (it's extremely monotonous). Then add all the veterans, command squads and tanks to that...

Okay, so it was hard and monotonous. But on reflection this wasn't actually a bad thing: With all the models I had it meant I painted more, which allowed me to improve my painting skills more so if I had painted Grey Knights. 
This was my first serious project so it was actually a good decision to pick Imperial Guard: They don't require a huge amount of skill to paint and put together at all, yet the model-count will inevitably mean you gain the experience. 

As for the army itself, I went for a mix of Cadian and Catachan with a sprinkling of Mordian Iron Guard and Vahallans. This was partly out of choice but also partly because I got an amazing deal for a HUGE Imperial Guard joblot on ebay which included all of the above. 

I decided early on that I was going to buy all from ebay. At the time it was solely due to keeping costs down, but even when I have had money I never buy first hand anymore. This is because during this project I have seen how easy it is to paint strip (with Dettol here in the UK) and have really come to enjoy taking neglected models and giving them a new lease of life. 

For the most part, the Catchans and Vahallans are used as Veterans, Mordians as officers such as Platoon Officers or Veteran Sergeants. 
The whole army is a mixed regiment and so eventually I am going to write a short background story behind them based on this. 

The Camoflague scheme is based on the urban woodland camo scheme, with green flak armour. 
The camo was painted using Vallejo black, shadow grey, codex grey and vallejo white. The green flak armour was created using Dark Angels green with Camo Green then heavily dry brushed over it. I wanted a fairly straight forward scheme that looked good, so I think the camo green dry brushing was a good idea to bring out some detail on the flak armour quite easily. 
The Camo scheme while time consuming wasn't that hard. At first I used different shapes for each pattern, but I admit towards the end I just went with 'dots' as it was just far too time consuming to do all these unique shapes and patterns for each model. A shame perhaps, but I can only do what time allows and I know from past experience biting off more than you can chew with a project can lead to disinterest and deterioration. 

Anyway, now for the photos. Apologies for poor quality, I will work on getting better ones when I have more time! 

So here it is in it's entirety: 










Mr. Creed, with his Lord Commissar and Company Commader:











Lord Commissar (Old Vahallan officer model)











A fat Platoon Commader (Rogue Trader-era?) with his PCS, all with flamers











The Platoon!









Sergeants









Plasma Veterans:









Leading from the front!









Catachan Vets









Vendetta









Leman Russ - I experimented with rust effects/damage on this and really liked it! (I just used boltgun metal mixed with fiery orange, dry brushed) I have a Demolisher cannon if I want to turn it into a Dem. 



























Chimera









Manticore - converted using leftover hellstrike missiles from Valkyrie kit and a Basilisk Chasis. The Missile rack can slot in and out, so I can turn it into a basilisk or Griffon if I would prefer. No magnets required. I love the old Chimera chasis for doing this!









Same with this basilisk chasis - It has a Griffon mortar on at the moment (that needs paint stripping and re-painting) but I have other weapons that can simply slot in. Basilisk earthshaker cannon, Medusa canon, Hydra etc









You'll notice some of my models are incomplete, but this guy is barely even started. Think I will use as a vet sergeant.









And last but not least...Aegis Quad Gun (the aegis line itself is not on display). I converted this to extend the barelles using those ink cartridges you get in pens. It's fragile as hell but make sit look more like an AA gun, which is pretty cool I think.










Ok. So that's it. There are bits and pieces that need finishing, and there are units such as stormtroopers and ratlings that I will get around to paining in the future, but since they aren't really in my core lists they can wait and I consider my Imperial Guard project pretty much done and dusted!

So what next?

A couple of projects. The first being a Ravenwing-Deathwing army, using all the terminators I got from a joblot last year and some very old bikes and a 2nd edition (old-skool!) landspeeder.

Here are the pics. As you can see they need A LOT of work! I have just put most in for a soak of paint stripper and will probably strip tomorrow.














































I am going to do the Angels of Redemption colour scheme as I just think it looks much better on terminators than the boring regular skull bone Deathwing, and the boring black Ravenwing!
So something like this: 

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/115/9/b/9bbf63faa1c7c6b1ca5c3032942cb7d3-d4xiohq.jpg


And finally, I am going to start a Gue'vesa Tau army with the leftover IG models I have! So far I have just been experimenting with fire warrior - guardsmen conversions. However, I have a Leman Russ chasis (in very poor run down condition!) that I will refurbish and probably paint Tau colours to use for this. 










Hope you have enjoyed!

SF


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Dammit Stracken! Those aren't Catachan! Good looking models mate, although the skin tone is a bit off fore me, I usually use elf flesh washed with devlan mud, but it's pretty good overall, vehicles better than the infantry, don't like the green/blue contrast.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

They are Catachan buddy! All 8 of them amongst the Cadian/Mordian Iron Guard. 

Yeah the skin tone is bronzed flesh and I agree if I could do it again i'd use dwarf flesh. Oh well! Too late now cos I have zero desire to do anymore IG infantry...*shudder*

Also agree vehicles do seem to look better!

Shame you don't like the green flak/urban woodland camo mix. Ah well. To each their own! 

To be fair, i've only been able to find one other colour scheme like this (other than the French NATO forces Afghanistan scheme, which is what I based this loosely on!), and this guy really nailed it in my opinion: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/neil.shuck/paint9.html

Oh well. At this point I am just glad I had the determination to see the thing through, and overall I am content with the army as a whole. It's a big learning process!

Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Update: I am trying an alternative to Dettol now in my paint stripping called Dr Johnsons Disinfectant. I have just put a test sample in today and will leave overnight. If it works it will prove to be an ultra-cheap source of paint stripper, as right now it is selling for 2 big bottles for £1 in Poundland here in the UK. 
It contains Pine Oil, which is thought by many to be the active ingredient (or at least one of them) in the most popular paint stripping products in Dettol (UK/Aus) and Simple Green (US/Canada). 
Of course, this is only theory at the moment, and it could be that Dettol's other ingredients play more of a role in attacking the paint (such as Isopropyl alcohol) than the pine oil, or that pine oil doesn't actually do anything at all. 
Guess we will find out with this test. 

Pics and an update to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Considering you are UK based, I would recommend getting some Fairy Power Spray. It works really well in stripping paint without damaging the models, and is something that doesn't require all the hassle/protection that harsh paint-stripping products require.

I like the guard, especially the vehicles, but they feel unfinished with the unpainted bases, which is something I would recommend to, as it will make the army look a lot better.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm, interesting. 

Do you use it like the Dettol method where you pour it into a container then soak overnight? I haven't seen any guides around for Fairy Power Spray. 

Glad you like the vehicles! 

I will most definitely do the bases at some point. Most likely I will do a simple snowy base, as I feel that would fit best the camo scheme. That or an urban style base. 

But right now I am just really full steam ahead with the Angels of Redemption Death/Ravenwing project. My Guard have really exhausted me for the time being. I will finish off the Guard gradually whenever I feel myself getting bored with the new project. 
I also have the Gue'vesa project to run simultaneously as well of course. So a lot going on right now, so unfortunately the Guard bases aren't a massive priority. 

I actually still have some units to add to my Guard: Namely 6 lascannons and another 8 or 9 autocannons. But I am flat broke at the moment and will be for the next 8 weeks. That is the other reason I have stopped working on it for the time being. 
With the Angels project I have most of what I need already, and in about 8 weeks time I will have money to spend. This should work out nicely, because then I can probably get hold of the new Dark Angels figures that are due for release and buy those heavy weapons that will complete my Guard, while I would've made headway into the Angels death/ravenwing. 

I might be tempted into trading some models here before then though...I have unwanted khorne bloodletters, some eldar and some Chaos models (all 3rd edition) I might trade to get what I need.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Just an update: The Dr. Johnsons does not work. 

So pine oil is NOT the active ingredient. 

As others here have praised isopropyl alcohol for paint stripping, and since this product did not contain it and Dettol (and simple green) does, it pretty much confirms iso-alcohol is the key ingredient. 

I will be purchasing some off ebay for cheap later on next month. 

But for now I will buy some dettol as I have a project to crack on with. 

Speaking of which, I will probably have an update on a Terminator prototype done tomorrow, so will post pictures of that then. 

SF


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Dammit Stracken! Theres no deathwing here! It's Ig! sigh... Next time check new plogs...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

For stripping I use Cillit Bang oven cleaner. comes off after an hour or so. Leave them for a few weeks if you want the metal eaten away (like my SW Standard! ).


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I find the camo scheme on your tanks incredible, military grade work there. The application to the infantry is excellent as well. 
I also found your use of older models wonderful, good to see the love spread to all edition minis. Your faces of the guard remind me of Macross Saga.
Love the work thanks for the inspiration to paint some Kaskrin!
+REP!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

IPA is what I settled for, tried Dettol, left a terrible smell, made the paint go gunky and didn't work half as good as pure IPA which you can get off ebay for similar price and it's 100% effective I've found once you leave models to bathe in it.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Hmmm, interesting.
> 
> Do you use it like the Dettol method where you pour it into a container then soak overnight? I haven't seen any guides around for Fairy Power Spray.
> 
> ...


Yes, pretty much. Just put the models/pieces in a glass jar or such with a lid and then soak them in Fairy Power Spray overnight. The paint will come off easily with an old toothbrush or such. You probably haven't too much mention of Fairy Power Spray as it's a UK thing, rather than US solutions like Simple Green.

Snow bases sound good for the imperial guard.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Lethiathan: The way you start every sentence with "Dammit Straken!" bewilders me. You seem upset. So I will post photos of my first terminator (prototype) imminently in the hope it will calm you down a bit ;-) I am painting it right now so bear with me. I don't see the point in starting a new thread everytime I have new models from different armies on the go. It'll clog the servers and the techpriests will complain! ;-) 

Medic Marine: Well, I feel truly flattered by how much you like my IG! Thanks for the praise and the reputation points. I am glad that someone likes it so much after the amount of time and effort that went into it. IG truly are an epic project, and I don't think anyone realises just how much determination is needed to complete an IG army. Unless of course they are fellow IG players or indeed Ork-horde enthusiasts! 

I confess I had google Macross Saga...but yes! I agree with you there. They definitely ended up with 'anime' type faces. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing, but I liked it at the time and glad others seem to like it. 
Glad you noticed and enjoyed the old-skool models! I really like the old rogue trader fat 'bear-bellied' sergeant models with the shotguns. 

As I said, pics Terminator in Angels of Redemption prototype will follow shortly, so please bear with me!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Scotty80 said:


> Yes, pretty much. Just put the models/pieces in a glass jar or such with a lid and then soak them in Fairy Power Spray overnight. The paint will come off easily with an old toothbrush or such. You probably haven't too much mention of Fairy Power Spray as it's a UK thing, rather than US solutions like Simple Green.
> 
> Snow bases sound good for the imperial guard.


Damn, kind of wish I read this before buying Dettol today! Well, I will definitely try it in the future. Do you find it works better than Dettol? 
I might have to get hold of the ingredients list for Fairy Power Spray and see if it has isopropyl alcohol. My bet is that it does, or something similar. 

Okay so here is the prototype (obviously still a WIP): 




























Still experimenting with different ways of painting. 

But with the white side this way seems best: Undercoat Bleached Bone, brown wash on the detail. Then Drybrush over it with bleached bone again. 
Then Crimson Red dry brushed over the washed skulls. 
Then on the other half: Black undercoat, Snot Green leaving the black details in armour (as you would with washing, yet this removes the need for it). 

Then I will probably use a skull white-bleached bone mix for highlights. And probably a snot green-goblin green mix for the other half's highlights. 

Then it's just a matter of doing the storm bolter and eye pieces.

Not too difficult, but will hopefully look good. 

My landspeeder and Dreadnaught have both been paint stripped, so will get to work on them as a little reward once I have finished 5 terminators!

Anyway, it's bed time for me! So until next time...

SF


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Dammit Straken! It looks good.... But needs something to break up the bleached bone... The red needs to be either brighter or you need to change the colour. Or you could maybe add boltgun metal to the back of the leg where the soft armour is, washed down with badab black? (new paints Leadbelcher + Nuln Oil)


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, now it's getting irritating...


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

But it adds charachter and flavour? No? No. Ok I'll stop =-)


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

lol saying "dammit straken" at the opening of every sentence adds flavour? To what exactly? 

But thanks for the constructive advice. I am only at beginner level with my painting so it's much appreciated and much needed! 

I might try ruby red instead of crimson red then for the skulls and shoulder pad markings then. Ruby Red is significantly brighter. 

By 'soft armour' do you mean the parts behind the knee joints? 

I will go with your suggestions for 2nd prototype Terminator as I have almost finished the first now  Just going to finish a batch of paint stripping this afternoon then I will finish him and post pics. 

I think tomorrow will be the last day of painting/modelling for a week due to other commitments.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

"Soft Armour" are any areas that are ribbed, back of knees, between leg and cod piece, shoulder chest joints, neck joints


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with leth that the bone needs to be broken up some more. The soft armor is a good idea, I think finishing the eyes would help as well. I like it but no where near as much as the purple.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

The purple? 

Yeah the eyes will be done blue. Obviously it's incomplete. Think I will go with a blood red bolter.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Face palm! 
Disregard the purple I have confused threads... I"m gonna run along and die now...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay it's been a while, but I have the first few prototypes done now. I changed the red skulls and emblems from crimson red to a drybrushed ruby red as advised. 















































I do agree that the white needs to be broken up, so with the later models I am black washing the soft armour then dry brushing silver. It definitely helps:











So I will now be painting the rest of the storm bolter - power first terminators, 4 in total. 
After that I will paint the x4 chainfist - storm bolter models as I already have chainfists.

After that I need to get hold of storm shields and thunderhammers bitz and lightning claw bitz. If anyone has any ideas where to get these (or cheap alternatives, please let me know!)

I want to make TAC squads each with this set up:
x1 SB/PF
x1 TH/SS/CML 
x1 TH/SS
x1 LCs
x1 SB/CF

So I need: 
x4 lightning claws (already have one pair lying around).
x8 thunder hammer and storm shields. 

This will make x4 of the above squads.

Then I will start on the Ironwing: My Predator, dreadnought and eventually a converted whirlwind. Then it's the Ravenwing (still need to paint strip them) after this. 
Finally, I need Belial model, but can proxy this for the time being so it's not a major priority. 

Going on holiday this week tomorrow, so wont be updating very frequently! However, I will take some with me to paint. 

SF


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't see the pics, how are you uploading them?


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry yeah just working it out now. Imageshack is glitchy.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay they are working now!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I never thought I'd say this... But you need to thin your paint down! That head seems to have had WAY too much paint applied to it, but other than that good job and Yeah, do the soft armour how you've done it on future models. Also GW sell TH SS and LC's.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Um, I don't see how it's too thick, since I generally thin my paints down 50/50, and the head only had 2 coats, plus some white highlighting.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey! Chill, I know I need to thin my paints, and I do, it's just the head looks like theres alot of detail missing, on the face, it may just be how the wash turned out, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

It could well be because this model was paint stripped after a horrendous paint job (or two...) and has lost some detail in the process; Sometimes the Dettol method doesn't remove every piece of paint (especially from recesses) so it has to be removed with a fine pin. This can sometimes damage it. This might have been the case here as I honestly didn't layer it much at all on the head area.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

must be it, Then again I always drybrush my head (for Highlighting and OSL) and that brings out all the detail, so that may just be it.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, just a little update:

I have ordered maxmini.eu 'mechanical hields and hammers' to use as thunderhammer and storm shields. Here are the pics:

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_24&products_id=46

I am going to have to work out how to attach them to the terminators. Think I will have to basically convert the numerous power fist and SB termies I have to carry these TH/SS. Not sure how this is going to pan out since they are older models! But I will post pics when I get the parts...

It's been slow going this week: I am just continuing with storm bolter/power fist termies. However, I plan to make some headway on the Ironwing element of my tri-wing this week whilst I wait for the maxmini parts to arrive. This will take the form of a predator tank. 

I also need to order the lightning claws. So far the best deal I have found is on ebay, £9.00 for 6 pairs. Seems pretty reasonable. 
In addition, I need to get hold of 3 cyclone missile launchers, however they are proving very expensive on the few bitz sites that aren't out of stock. Unfortunately ebay is no better. I have seen people convert them using typhoon missile launchers or better still the drop pod missile launchers, which seem to look pretty good. 

I also need some imperial guard bitz to truly finish that project. 

All in all my shopping list looks like this:

x3 cyclone missile launchers
x6 pairs of lightning claws
x1 landspeeder
x2 typhoon missile launchers
x4 meltaguns
x25 large 30mm bases.
The Belial 'Master of the Deathwing' character model (if this exists?)

Imperial Guard
Lascannons (lots of!)
Autocannons (lots of!)


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Howdy,

Been a while since I posted any pics! 

So glad to say i've just about finished my predator! Just needs a top hatch and some chapter markings and some washing and it's done.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Retro! Which reminds me I still have mine to paint... Sigh.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Some stormies I posted before the second attack by hackers:

First uses a grenade launcher barelle and a space crusade plasma gun from 1990.
Second is simply a hot shot las pistol that's been cut and filled with a plasma pistol then attached to make a plasma pistol sergeant conversion. 




















































































As for my Angels of Redemption, I am making progress, but recently have moved house so the past 2 weeks everything has been put on hold. 

That said, will try getting pics up soon of some terminator squads I have completed. 

Peace

SF


----------

